# I need help buying plants for my tank.



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

The shipments took 20 days from Malaysia to me so lots of the plants died, but I knew that before I bought from aquatic magic on E-Bay.


----------



## plantedmind (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. Is there any other website other than aquatic magic?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Shipping plants across borders requires phytosanitary certification. You'll want to use the search engine of your choice to locate retailers, probably in other parts of Asia (or maybe even some European retailers), who can provide the proper documentation for customs.

Ordering from an auction site where people typically break the law in avoiding customs documentation is a quick way to lose money or risk getting into trouble.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Shipping plants across borders requires phytosanitary certification. You'll want to use the search engine of your choice to locate retailers, probably in other parts of Asia (or maybe even some European retailers), who can provide the proper documentation for customs.
> 
> Ordering from an auction site where people typically break the law in avoiding customs documentation is a quick way to lose money or risk getting into trouble.


+1 If you're going to do it internationally best to make sure to do it legally. You don't want gov't representatives showing up at your door.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Do people actually crack down on things like this? Would someone REALLY show up at my door over receiving some plants?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Depending upon the country you're in or what you're receiving, absolutely.


----------



## ekhardsteel (Sep 1, 2015)

Please check Below link..u can buy buy online here

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/live-plants/cat-36-catid-300070


----------



## ekhardsteel (Sep 1, 2015)

please check below..u can buy online plants for fish tank

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=768


----------



## ekhardsteel (Sep 1, 2015)

please check on google..u can find so many website for plants...


----------



## Rinfish (Aug 16, 2015)

klibs said:


> Do people actually crack down on things like this? Would someone REALLY show up at my door over receiving some plants?


Some countries can be pretty paranoid, and I would say the biggest concern would be the introduction of invasive plant species and inverts. Can't say I've heard of anyone tracking a shipment down, but you never know!


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Rinfish said:


> Some countries can be pretty paranoid, and I would say the biggest concern would be the introduction of invasive plant species and inverts. Can't say I've heard of anyone tracking a shipment down, but you never know!


I've heard stories about people buying internationally off ebay and having people show up questioning them....


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's happened to users here a few times.

Usually it's because someone didn't know any better. But is a real hassle with real potential for legal trouble in many countries.


----------

